# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Has anyone here moved more than once in a year?

## toaster little

I'm thinking of moving this summer (let's say Washington, DC).  If I want to live closer to DC but my job is closer to Baltimore, do you think I should just live closer to DC and try to commute because it will be better to live where I want even if I drive longer?

One thing I've thought about was getting an apartment in DC for 3-6 months and then seeing if the commute is worth it.  If it turns out to be not worth it, I'll probably get one in Baltimore so I don't feel like I spend too much time driving.

What would you guys do in this case?

Google Maps says DC to Baltimore is 50 minutes, but it will be less by the time I choose an apartment.  I already know it will be 1 hour or more with traffic.

----------


## SmileyFace

1 hr commute is normal in LA, so that's whatever to me. I suppose it's different elsewhere in the country, but out here.. for most people, you have no choice but to spend at least an hr in traffic in the morning. Do what you think is best though, even if you end up changing decisions in the end. Everyone has their own levels of tolerance when it comes to being in traffic. After all, you're the one paying rent and gasoline.

----------


## toaster little

> I'm not familiar with the area, but 1 hour of commute time would be too much for me.  That's an extra 2 hours sapped out of your day. Unless you can make it worthwhile (e.g., books on tape or something).  When I did that, it was too draining.  It's also more expensive with the extra gas and wear/tear on your car.



Was it 1 hour with relatively little traffic?  If you're spending an hour driving 55-60 on the way home for most of the hour, that's way too long.

If it's 1 hour because of the stop and go traffic, that's not so bad because at least then I know it's not because I'm driving too far.

----------


## toaster little

> 1 hr commute is normal in LA, so that's whatever to me. I suppose it's different elsewhere in the country, but out here.. for most people, you have no choice but to spend at least an hr in traffic in the morning. Do what you think is best though, even if you end up changing decisions in the end. Everyone has their own levels of tolerance when it comes to being in traffic. After all, you're the one paying rent and gasoline.



The only thing I hate is feeling like I drive 30 minutes or more out "in the middle of nowhere."  But if it's all within the same metro, it's not so bad.

I'd probably make sure I live close enough to all of the shopping and restaurants I want to visit.

I think I might know a teacher at school who either commuted close to an hour or had coworkers who did.  I might ask her when I get the chance.

----------

